# ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟



## challenger (12 أكتوبر 2007)

خلال موضوع : أسوأ ما في القرآن( 28 ) . . . ملكات اليمين !!! 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31532&page=3


وردت من الأحباء المسلمين تعليقات تبين أن التسري موجود في المسيحية !!

و لقد أستشهد الأخ Patriot  بالآيات التالية و لي رجائين :

أرجو قرائتها و توضيح كل واحدة منها ؟
أرجو توضيح هل في المسيحية تسري و إماء ؟
.





Patriot قال:


> *اما بالنسبة لبعض ما ذكر في الكتبا المقدس عن السراري فأليك البعض علما اني اعلم ان فيها مخالفة *
> 
> *و لكن ارجو التفهم *
> 
> ...





Patriot قال:


> الحبيب تشالنجر
> 
> 
> و هل محمد صلوات الله و سلامه عليه هو اول من فهل هذا
> ...


----------



## challenger (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

*أرجو توضيح الصورة للإخوة المسلمين !

لأنني سأضع هذا السؤال كرابط لكل المسلمين المشكيين و المُتهمين 
أن المسيحية فيها تسري 
أو المشككين أن الله سمح بالتسري في العهد القديم  .

أرجو المصداقية موفقين .​*


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

_*



اما بالنسبة لبعض ما ذكر في الكتبا المقدس عن السراري فأليك البعض علما اني اعلم ان فيها مخالفة 

و لكن ارجو التفهم 


سفر الملوك الأول 11-3وكانت له سبع مائة من النساء السيدات وثلاث مائة من السراري فأمالت نساؤه قلبه

داوود عليه السلام أيضا له نساء كثيرات وسرارى سفر صموئيل الثاني 5-13 أبيا له أربع عشرة زوجه كورنثوس الثانية 13-21


(( واخذ داود أيضا سراري ونساء من اورشليم بعد مجيئه من حبرون فولد أيضا لداود بنون وبنات. )) [ صموئيل الثاني 5: 13


سفر الخروج 20-17لا تشته بيت قريبك.لا تشته امرأة قريبك ولا عبده ولا أمته ولا ثوره ولا حماره ولا شيئا مما لقريبك.
كورزنثوس 11-21وأحب رحبعام معكة بنت ابشالوم أكثر من جميع نسائه وسراريه لأنه اتخذ ثمانية عشر امرأة وستين سرية وولد ثمانية وعشرين ابنا وستين ابنة
استير 2-14في المساء دخلت وفي الصباح رجعت إلى بيت النساء الثاني إلى يد شعشغاز خصي الملك حارس السراري.لم تعد تدخل إلى الملك إلا إذا سرّ بها الملك ودعيت باسمها .

دانيال 5-3حينئذ احضروا آنية الذهب التي أخرجت من هيكل بيت الله الذي في أورشليم وشرب بها الملك وعظماؤه وزوجاته وسراريه.

القضاة 19- 2فزنت عليه!!!!!! سريته وذهبت من عنده إلى بيت أبيها في بيت لحم يهوذا وكانت هناك أياما أربعة اشهر.

التكوين 36- 12وكانت تمناع سرية لاليفاز بن عيسو فولدت لاليفاز عماليق.هؤلاء بنو عدا امرأة عيسو.

سفر التثنية 21-10إذا خرجت لمحاربة أعدائك ودفعهم الرب إلهك إلى يدك وسبيت منهم سبيا. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*_ 

الرد على ما ذكر اعلاه بسيط و قصير جدا, وهو انه افعال بشر لا ينص عليها تشريع الهي بتحليلها ابدا, فكل النصوص التي نقرأها هي افعال اشخاص لا يمثلون وجه الشريعة الألهية ابدا, فمن هو رحبعام و اعماله لتمثل تشريعات الله؟
بكل أختصار, كلمة الله لا تحتوي على تشريع بهذا الأمر, اي ان الله لم يدعوا للتسري و لم يشرعه


الرد على الجزئية الثانية يتبع في ردي القادم, لأني اريد التوسع اكثر في نسف هذه الشبهة التي سمعتها باطلا اكثر من مرة

_ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات_

سلام و نعمة


----------



## challenger (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

*مشكور يا غالي My rock  :

أرجو التوضيح لما هي تصرفات شخصية ؟

هناك منتديات إسلامية كثيرة تطرح أن المسيحية فيها تسري و أباحت التسري قديما ً

أتمنى منكم توضيح الصورة للمسلمين ربنا يثبت إيمانكم .*


----------



## demonkiller (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



> فكل النصوص التي نقرأها هي افعال اشخاص لا يمثلون وجه الشريعة الألهية ابدا, فمن هو رحبعام و اعماله لتمثل تشريعات الله؟
> بكل أختصار, كلمة الله لا تحتوي على تشريع بهذا الأمر, اي ان الله لم يدعوا للتسري و لم يشرعه



العزيز my rock

لا أعرف هذا لكن هذا من الأشياء التى كنت أحب أن أسألك عنها

ففى سفر التثنية 

21: 10 اذا خرجت لمحاربة اعدائك و دفعهم الرب الهك الى يدك و سبيت منهم سبيا 
21: 11 و رايت في السبي امراة جميلة الصورة و التصقت بها و اتخذتها لك زوجة 
21: 12 فحين تدخلها الى بيتك تحلق راسها و تقلم اظفارها 
21: 13 و تنزع ثياب سبيها عنها و تقعد في بيتك و تبكي اباها و امها شهرا من الزمان ثم بعد ذلك تدخل عليها و تتزوج بها فتكون لك زوجة 
21: 14 و ان لم تسر بها فاطلقها لنفسها لا تبعها بيعا بفضة و لا تسترقها من اجل انك قد اذللتها 

إذن فهو أمر باستخدام الأسيرة " أمر " بأن تكون له دون أن يذكر هل موافقتها مهمة حتى أم لا

وهناك امر موسى - وهو نبى بالتأكيد يتكلم بأمر الله - لجنوده :

31: 14 فسخط موسى على وكلاء الجيش رؤساء الالوف و رؤساء المئات القادمين من جند الحرب 
31: 15 و قال لهم موسى هل ابقيتم كل انثى حية 
31: 16 ان هؤلاء كن لبني اسرائيل حسب كلام بلعام سبب خيانة للرب في امر فغور فكان الوبا في جماعة الرب
31: 17 فالان اقتلوا كل ذكر من الاطفال و كل امراة عرفت رجلا بمضاجعة ذكر اقتلوها 
31: 18 لكن جميع الاطفال من النساء اللواتي لم يعرفن مضاجعة ذكر ابقوهن لكم حيات 

فها هو يأمر باستبقاء العذارى لهم  وقتل الباقيات 

كيف هذا ؟

أرجو التوضيح فبالتأكيد موسى يتكلم من كلام الرب


----------



## fredyyy (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

*أحبائي الأعزاء 

لا يجب تهويد المسيحية بما حدث في اليهودية 

إذا تكلم أحد عن المسيحية لابد أن يأتي بشاهد من العهد الجديد 

لنناقش ما في المسيحية بما قال المسيح وما كتبه الروح القدس بأيدي الرسل 

هل قال المسيح تزوج أكثر من واحدة (أو قالها أحد الرسل)

ولنناقش اليهودية بما جاء في العهد القديم ( وملاحظة لماذا حدث ذلك )

غلاطية :2

........قُلْتُ لِبُطْرُسَ قُدَّامَ الْجَمِيعِ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ وَأَنْتَ يَهُودِيٌّ تَعِيشُ أُمَمِيّاً لاَ يَهُودِيّاً، فَلِمَاذَا تُلْزِمُ الأُمَمَ أَنْ يَتَهَوَّدُوا؟»

لا لفرائض اليهودية في المسيحية

وإلا فأين الذبائح الحيوانية اليوم

لنحترس من خلط الأمور ببعضها  *


----------



## demonkiller (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



> أحبائي الأعزاء
> لا يجب تهويد المسيحية بما حدث في اليهودية
> إذا تكلم أحد عن المسيحية لابد أن يأتي بشاهد من العهد الجديد
> لنناقش ما في المسيحية بما قال المسيح وما كتبه الروح القدس بأيدي الرسل
> ...



أكثر من كلمة يا عزيزى فريدى لا أستوعبها



> لا لفرائض اليهودية في المسيحية



ألم يقل المسيح فى متى :

5: 17 لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمل 



> وإلا فأين الذبائح الحيوانية اليوم



أظن أنكم المفروض أن تجيبوا على هذا فالمسيح قال جئت لأكمل بينما انتم منعتم الذبائح الحيوانية التلا تكلمت انت عنها


----------



## fredyyy (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

* demonkiller
أكثر من كلمة يا عزيزى فريدى لا أستوعبها

حسناً إن كنت لا تستوعب كلامي (وأنا انسان مثلك ... مع فرق بيننا جوهري)

كيف ُتريد أن ستوعب كلام الله وأنت بعيداً عنه وفي حالة خصام معه
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

لا لفرائض اليهودية في المسيحية  
ألم يقل المسيح فى متى :
5: 17 لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمل 
معني كلمة (لأكمل الناموس)

تعني تحقيق الرموز وتحقيق النبوات عن المسيح

وإذا أتى المرموز اليه فالرمز يتوارى 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أظن أنكم المفروض أن تجيبوا على هذا فالمسيح قال جئت لأكمل بينما انتم منعتم الذبائح الحيوانية التلا تكلمت انت عنها  

إن تكلما عن كلمة (المفروض)

فليس من حق غير المسيحي استخدامها 

المفروض أن ُتؤمن بفداء المسيح لكي يفتح ذهنك لتفهم المكتوب

فالمسيح بذبيحة نفسه أبطل الذبائح الحيوانية

العبرانيين الأصحاح 9 العدد 26 
فَإِذْ ذَاكَ كَانَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ مِرَاراً كَثِيرَةً مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ، وَلَكِنَّهُ الآنَ قَدْ أُظْهِرَ مَرَّةً عِنْدَ انْقِضَاءِ الدُّهُورِ لِيُبْطِلَ الْخَطِيَّةَ بِذَبِيحَةِ نَفْسِهِ. 

أي ُقدم مرة ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه

العبرانيين الأصحاح 9 العدد 12 
وَلَيْسَ بِدَمِ تُيُوسٍ وَعُجُولٍ، بَلْ بِدَمِ نَفْسِهِ، دَخَلَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً إِلَى الأَقْدَاسِ، فَوَجَدَ فِدَاءً أَبَدِيّاً. 

فداءً أبدياً ...... لا لتقديم ذبائح دموية أخرى (لأن ذبيحة المسيح كانت كافيه وكاملة)*


----------



## نـور العالم (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

*ليس فى العهد الجديد تسرى*
*فان شريعة العهد الجديد هى شريعة الزوجة الواحدة *
*قال السيد المسيح*
*4- فاجاب و قال لهم اما قراتم ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا و انثى.*
*5- و قال من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه و امه و يلتصق بامراته و يكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا.*
*6- اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان.*
*( مت 19 )*
*ولا طلاق الا لعلة الزنا*
*و اقول لكم ان من طلق امراته الا بسبب الزنى و تزوج باخرى يزني و الذي يتزوج بمطلقة يزني. ( مت 19 : 9 )*
*فأن التسرى كان فى العهد القديم*
*اما حينما جاءت شريعة الكمال ابطلت كل ما هو ناقص*
*لان كل ناقص لا يصلح 
والذى لا يصلح لا يستخدم 
ومن استخدمه فهو مخطىء*
*اذن شرائع العهد القديم من تعدد للزوجات والرارى والطلاق لكل سبب كل ذلك ابطل بشريعة الكمال شريعة السيد المسيح*​


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

كفاية تشتيت للموضوع يا احبة, خلونا نركز على السؤال لنرد بوضوح

اكمال الرد على التوضيح الذي طلبته اخي الحبيب challenger في قيد الكتابة و التحضير

سلام و نعمة


----------



## alabyad (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

منورين الموضوع يا جماعة 
اتابع كلام الطرفين حتى اشارك


----------



## Patriot (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> الرد على ما ذكر اعلاه بسيط و قصير جدا, وهو انه افعال بشر لا ينص عليها تشريع الهي بتحليلها ابدا, فكل النصوص التي نقرأها هي افعال اشخاص لا يمثلون وجه الشريعة الألهية ابدا, فمن هو رحبعام و اعماله لتمثل تشريعات الله؟
> بكل أختصار, كلمة الله لا تحتوي على تشريع بهذا الأمر, اي ان الله لم يدعوا للتسري و لم يشرعه
> 
> *كيف يا اخ ماي روك لا تمثل التشريعات الالهية *
> ...


 

*لاحظ يا اخ ماي روك ان هذه هي ثاني او ثالث مرة ادخل فيها الى القسم المسيحي *

*و لاحظ ايضا اني هنا بغرض البحث عن الحقيقة و العلم *
*ارجو الرد بحياد و موضوعية *

*و ارجو ملاحظة اننا لسنا في حرب هنا الا اذا رأيت غير ذلك *


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



challenger قال:


> *مشكور يا غالي My rock :*
> 
> *أرجو التوضيح لما هي تصرفات شخصية ؟*
> 
> ...


 
سأوضح ذلك ماخذا كل من النصوص اعلاه و شرحها لنبين لا وجود لشريعة التسري في الكتاب المقدس

و نبدأ بأول النصوص:

*



سفر الملوك الأول 11-3وكانت له سبع مائة من النساء السيدات وثلاث مائة من السراري فأمالت نساؤه قلبه

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
انه من السذاجة ان يستخدم كل معترض هذا النص, لأنه يظهر جهله العميق في الكتاب المقدس و تدليسه في تقطيف النصوص, و هذا يتبين لنا من قرأءة الأعداد القليلة السابقة و اللاحقة, و لنبدأ بأولها

فلنأخذ الأعداد السابقة للعدد 3 من نفس الأصحاح:

[Q-BIBLE] 
1Ki 11:1 وَأَحَبَّ الْمَلِكُ سُلَيْمَانُ نِسَاءً غَرِيبَةً كَثِيرَةً مَعَ بِنْتِ فِرْعَوْنَ: مُوآبِيَّاتٍ وَعَمُّونِيَّاتٍ وَأَدُومِيَّاتٍ وَصَيْدُونِيَّاتٍ وَحِثِّيَّاتٍ 
​
1Ki 11:2 مِنَ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ قَالَ عَنْهُمُ الرَّبُّ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: [لاَ تَدْخُلُونَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَهُمْ لاَ يَدْخُلُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ يُمِيلُونَ قُلُوبَكُمْ وَرَاءَ آلِهَتِهِمْ]. فَالْتَصَقَ سُلَيْمَانُ بِهَؤُلاَءِ بِالْمَحَبَّةِ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

مالذي نفهمه من النص يا احبة؟
النص واضح و صريح, ان سليمان كسر وصية الله و دخل الى النساء الأممية بعكس مشيئة الله و شريعته, اذ الله شرع مسبقا بعدم الدخول الى النساء الأممية و لا هم يدخولن على بني اسرائيل لكي لا يميلون قلوب بني اسرائيل للألهة الأخرى, و هذا شئ واضح جدا نراه بوضوح بالعددين الذي يسبقان العدد 3


لكن  لفضح الجهل الصارخ لن نكتفي بذلك , بل لنأخذ الأعداد التي بعد العدد 3 ايضا:​[Q-BIBLE] 
1Ki 11:4 وَكَانَ فِي زَمَانِ شَيْخُوخَةِ سُلَيْمَانَ أَنَّ نِسَاءَهُ أَمَلْنَ قَلْبَهُ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ قَلْبُهُ كَامِلاً مَعَ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِهِ كَقَلْبِ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ. 

1Ki 11:5 فَذَهَبَ سُلَيْمَانُ وَرَاءَ عَشْتُورَثَ إِلَهَةِ الصَّيْدُونِيِّينَ وَمَلْكُومَ رِجْسِ الْعَمُّونِيِّينَ. 

1Ki 11:6وَعَمِلَ سُلَيْمَانُ الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ، وَلَمْ يَتْبَعِ الرَّبَّ تَمَاماً كَدَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

هل يحتاج النص توضيح؟
سليمان عمل الشر في عيني الرب و لم يتبعه تماما, زاغ و اخطأ امام الرب و هذا شئ واضح نراه في العددين الذي يليان العدد 3

عمل سليمان هذا عمل شر في عين الرب

لكن لن نكتفي بذلك في تمزيق هذه الشبهة الساذجة النابعة من اشخاص سذج

و لنقرأ من نفس الأصحاح العدد 9
​
[Q-BIBLE] 
فَغَضِبَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى سُلَيْمَانَ لأَنَّ قَلْبَهُ مَالَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِي تَرَاءَى لَهُ مَرَّتَيْنِ،
[/Q-BIBLE]

العدد 11

[Q-BIBLE] 
فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِسُلَيْمَانَ: [مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ عِنْدَكَ، وَلَمْ تَحْفَظْ عَهْدِي وَفَرَائِضِيَ الَّتِي أَوْصَيْتُكَ بِهَا، فَإِنِّي أُمَزِّقُ الْمَمْلَكَةَ عَنْكَ تَمْزِيقاً وَأُعْطِيهَا لِعَبْدِكَ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

فالرب غضب و عاقب سليمان من اجل زلاته و دخوله لنساء اجنبيات و اتباع الهتهم

فما فعله سليمان, كان ذد عهد الرب و فرائضه و شريعته, و الرب عاقبه على ذلك

و لن نكتفي بنسف هذه الشبهة من داخل الأصحاح, بل لنعرف ابعاده الكتابي كاملا و نرجع الى نحميا الأصحاح 13 و العدد 26

*[Q-BIBLE] 
Neh 13:26 أَلَيْسَ مِنْ أَجْلِ هَؤُلاَءِ أَخْطَأَ سُلَيْمَانُ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي الأُمَمِ الْكَثِيرَةِ مَلِكٌ مِثْلُهُ وَكَانَ مَحْبُوباً إِلَى إِلَهِهِ فَجَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ مَلِكاً علَى كُلِّ إِسْرَائِيلَ. هُوَ أَيْضاً جَعَلَتْهُ النِّسَاءُ الأَجْنَبِيَّاتُ يُخْطِئُ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

يتضح لنا مما سبق, ان ما فعله سليمان, من الدخول على النساء الأممية كسراري هو ضد عهد الله و فرائضه و شريعته و يتضح لنا ان سليمان ليس من يمثل الشريعة الألهية, ذها هو قد اخطأ و قد زل و قد عاقبه الله بسبب ذلك

وبذلك نكون انتهينا من اول نص, و لننتقل الى الأخر
**





داوود عليه السلام أيضا له نساء كثيرات وسرارى سفر صموئيل الثاني

أنقر للتوسيع...





 5-13 (( واخذ داود أيضا سراري ونساء من اورشليم بعد مجيئه من حبرون فولد أيضا لداود بنون وبنات. )) [ صموئيل الثاني 5: 13

أنقر للتوسيع...




كما شرحنا سابقا, هذا عمل داود عمله بنفسه دون الرجوع لوصية الله, فالله أمر و اوصى شعب اسرائيل ان ملكهم لا يكثر الزوجات

نرجع الى سفر التثنية الأصحاح 17 و العدد 17 ايضا:
[Q-BIBLE] 
وَلا يُكَثِّرْ لهُ نِسَاءً لِئَلا يَزِيغَ قَلبُهُ. وَفِضَّةً وَذَهَباً لا يُكَثِّرْ لهُ كَثِيراً. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

هذه هي الوصية الألهية بأن لا يكثر زوجاته, و لكن داود عمل بحسب رغبته البشرية التي لا تمثل مشيئة الله ولا الشريعة الالهية, فداود اخطأ و زنى و هذه هي خطيئته وحده لا تعني أن الله حلل الزنى, بالعكس فالله عاقب داود على ذلك
فتصرفات الأشخاص لا تمثل الشريعة الألهية

لنأتي الى النص الذي يليه

* 



> أبيا له أربع عشرة زوجه كورنثوس الثانية 13-21


 
للأسف يا اخ Patriot طلعت صفر في الأمانة, و لست أكثر من ناسوخ لاصوق, تنسخ من الموقع الأخرى بدون تدقيق , بل تنقل كالساذج بدون ان تعرف صحة ما تنقله

فيا عزيزي, الأصحاح 13 من رسالة كونثوس الثانية لا تحتوي على اكثر من 14 عدد, فكيف تستشهد بعدد 21؟

هذا لأنك نقلت بكل عميان من موقع و لم تدقق, اي اعمى يقود اعمى و كلاكما وقعتم بالحفرة

فالنص الذي استشهدت به ليس في كورنثوس, بل سأنقذك و اقول لك انه من سفر اخبار الأيام الثاني الأصحاح 13 و العدد 21

*[Q-BIBLE] 
2Ch 13:21 وَتَشَدَّدَ أَبِيَّا وَاتَّخَذَ لِنَفْسِهِ أَرْبَعَ عَشَرَةَ امْرَأَةً وَوَلَدَ اثْنَيْنِ وَعِشْرِينَ ابْناً وَسِتَّ عَشَرَةَ بِنْتاً.
[/Q-BIBLE]

و أبيا كان ايضا ملك على يهوذا و ينطبق عليه الحكم الألهي الذي ينطبق على داود, و الذي ينص ان الملك لا يكثر زوجاته, لكي لا يزوغ قلبه عن الرب, و ما فعله هو نفس ما فعله داود, اذ اكثر زوجاته, و هذه ليس بشريعة الهية بتاتا*


*



سفر الخروج 20-17لا تشته بيت قريبك.لا تشته امرأة قريبك ولا عبده ولا أمته ولا ثوره ولا حماره ولا شيئا مما لقريبك.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
و ما دخل هذا النص بالموضوع؟

ام هو نسخ و لصق فقط؟

ربنا يهديكم!!!

*



كورزنثوس 11-21وأحب رحبعام معكة بنت ابشالوم أكثر من جميع نسائه وسراريه لأنه اتخذ ثمانية عشر امرأة وستين سرية وولد ثمانية وعشرين ابنا وستين ابنة

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
من جديد تكرر نفس الخطأ, و نفس الأعمى الذي قادك سابقا, قادك ايضا هذه المرة, فالنص مجددا ليس في كورنثوس, بل في اخبار الأيام الثاني

يا الهي, كورنثوس فين و اخبار الأيام فين؟ يعني لو خطأ بالحرف او التسلسل, كان قلنا معذور, لكن جهل و تدليس بهذا الحد لم اره بحياتي!!

لكن لنرجع الى النص, فالنص يذكر رحبعام و حبه لبنيت ابشالوم من اكثر زوجاته و سراريه و هنا من جديد يكسر هو وصية التثنية 17 : 17

لكن هل نسي الأخ من هو يربعام؟ هل نسى كيف اتبع مشورة الحمقاء لا مشورة الرب, و التي بسببها تقسمت المملكة؟ هل نسي تزوجه لنساء وثنيات كأبيه سليمان؟ هل نسي انه ترك عبادة الله و بفضله ازدادت الوثنية في المملكة؟

هل نسي طارح الشبهة البلهاء من هو رحبعام؟

لنذكره من هو رحبعام:

*[Q-BIBLE] 
2Ch 12:1 وَلَمَّا تَثَبَّتَتْ مَمْلَكَةُ رَحُبْعَامَ وَتَشَدَّدَتْ تَرَكَ شَرِيعَةَ الرَّبِّ هُوَ وَكُلُّ إِسْرَائِيلَ مَعَهُ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE] 
2Ch 12:14وَعَمِلَ الشَّرَّ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُهَيِّئْ قَلْبَهُ لِطَلَبِ الرَّبِّ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]


فهذا هو رحبعام و تاريخه الملئ بكسر وصايا الرب, بل و ترك عبادته و عبادة الألهة الأخرى

فمن هو رحبعام الخاطئ الشرير ليمثل الشريعة الألهية؟*
* 
**



دانيال 5-3حينئذ احضروا آنية الذهب التي أخرجت من هيكل بيت الله الذي في أورشليم وشرب بها الملك وعظماؤه وزوجاته وسراريه.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
لا اله الا المسيح
ما هذا التدليس و ما هذا الكذب
كيف تسمح لنفسك ان تكون بهذه الخباثة لتنقل عدد واحد فقط و تخفي معنى النص

لنعرض النص و نفضح كذبكم من جديد:
[Q-BIBLE] 
Dan 5:1 بَيْلْشَاصَّرُ الْمَلِكُ صَنَعَ وَلِيمَةً عَظِيمَةً لِعُظَمَائِهِ الأَلْفِ وَشَرِبَ خَمْراً قُدَّامَ الأَلْفِ. 
Dan 5:2 وَإِذْ كَانَ بَيْلْشَاصَّرُ يَذُوقُ الْخَمْرَ أَمَرَ بِإِحْضَارِ آنِيَةِ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَهَا نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرُ أَبُوهُ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ الَّذِي فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ لِيَشْرَبَ بِهَا الْمَلِكُ وَعُظَمَاؤُهُ وَزَوْجَاتُهُ وَسَرَارِيهِ. ​
*Dan 5:3​* حِينَئِذٍ أَحْضَرُوا آنِيَةَ الذَّهَبِ الَّتِي أُخْرِجَتْ مِنْ هَيْكَلِ بَيْتِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَشَرِبَ بِهَا الْمَلِكُ وَعُظَمَاؤُهُ وَزَوْجَاتُهُ وَسَرَارِيهِ. ​Dan 5:4 كَانُوا يَشْرَبُونَ الْخَمْرَ وَيُسَبِّحُونَ آلِهَةَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ وَالنُّحَاسِ وَالْحَدِيدِ وَالْخَشَبِ وَالْحَجَرِ.
​​[/Q-BIBLE]

أي ملك هذا الذي اخرج زوجاته و سراريه؟ اي ملك هذا الذي كان يشرب الخمر و يسبح الهة الذهب و الفضة و النحاس و الحديد و الخشب و الحجر؟ أنه بَيْلْشَاصَّرُ , هل تعرف من هو بَيْلْشَاصَّرُ؟ انه ابن نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل

فهل اصبحة الأن افعال من يعبدون الهة الذهب و الفضة و النحاس و الحديد و الخشب و الحجر هي افعال تمثل شريعة الرب؟

حاشا لله!​​​​​


*



القضاة 19- 2فزنت عليه!!!!!! سريته وذهبت من عنده إلى بيت أبيها في بيت لحم يهوذا وكانت هناك أياما أربعة اشهر.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
قص النصوص من جديد!
لنقرأ النص كاملا يا احبة

*



 
Jdg 19:1 وَفِي تِلْكَ اْلأَيَّامِ حِينَ لَمْ يَكُنْ مَلِكٌ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ كَانَ رَجُلٌ لاَوِيٌّ مُتَغَرِّباً فِي عِقَابِ جَبَلِ أَفْرَايِمَ. فَاْتَّخَذَ لَهُ امْرَأَةً سُرِّيَّةً مِنْ بَيْتِ لَحْمَ يَهُوذَا. 
Jdg 19:2 فَزَنَتْ عَلَيْهِ سُرِّيَّتُهُ وّذَهَبَتْ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ إِلَى بَيْتِ أَبِيهَا فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ يَهُوذَا وَكَانَتْ هُنَاكَ أَيَّاماً أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

​



Jdg 19:3 فَقَامَ رَجُلُهَا وَسَارَ وَرَاءَهَا لِيُطَيِّبَ قَلْبَها وَيَرُدَّهَا وَمَعَهُ غُلاَمُهُ وَحِمَارَانِ. فَأَدْخَلَتْهُ بَيْتَ أَبِيهَا. فَلَمَّا رَآهُ أَبُو الْفَتَاةِ فَرِحَ بِلِقَائِهِ.
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



رجل لاوي متغرب لا نعرف حتى اسمه, تغرب و اتخذ سرية له, فهل هذا يمثل الشريعة الألهية؟

شخص لا نعرف اسمه حتى عمل عمل لا يمثل سوى نفسه , فهل نستمد الشريعة الألهية من اشخاص لا نعرفهم في الكتاب المقدس؟

بالطبع لا
​​​*​​*



التكوين 36- 12وكانت تمناع سرية لاليفاز بن عيسو فولدت لاليفاز عماليق.هؤلاء بنو عدا امرأة عيسو.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
من جديد, ليس عيسو من يمثل الشريعة الألهية, فعيسو شخص اخر خاطئ لا نستمد شريعة الله من اعماله


*



سفر التثنية 21-10إذا خرجت لمحاربة أعدائك ودفعهم الرب إلهك إلى يدك وسبيت منهم سبيا. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
من الجدير بالذكر هنا, ان الرب لم يأمر بني أسرائيل بالسبي, بل اعطائهم تشريعا ان سبوا احد من اعدائهم, و التشريع هذا هو في الأعداد الثلاثة التي تلي العدد 10:




> Deu 21:11 وَرَأَيْتَ فِي السَّبْيِ امْرَأَةً جَمِيلةَ الصُّورَةِ وَالتَصَقْتَ بِهَا وَاتَّخَذْتَهَا لكَ زَوْجَةً
> Deu 21:12 فَحِينَ تُدْخِلُهَا إِلى بَيْتِكَ تَحْلِقُ رَأْسَهَا وَتُقَلِّمُ أَظْفَارَهَا
> Deu 21:13 وَتَنْزِعُ ثِيَابَ سَبْيِهَا عَنْهَا وَتَقْعُدُ فِي بَيْتِكَ وَتَبْكِي أَبَاهَا وَأُمَّهَا شَهْراً مِنَ الزَّمَانِ ثُمَّ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ تَدْخُلُ عَليْهَا وَتَتَزَوَّجُ بِهَا فَتَكُونُ لكَ زَوْجَةً.



النص هنا ليس له علاقة لا بتشريع السبي و لا بالسراري, بل تشريع لبني اسرائيل اذا رأى احدهم امرأة من السبي, يأخذها له كزوجة, اكرر كزوجة, و يتزوج بها لكن لا يدخل عليها الا بعد شهر, يتركها لتفي حزن اهلها

أذن, نرى ان الخلاصة مما تقدم اعلاه, هو نهي الهي للدخول على نساء الأمم, بأي حال من الأحوال, سواء كانت زوجة ام سرية
نرى ايضا انه اعطى وصية ان الملك لا يكثر من زوجاته, و كل من خالف ذلك سواء داود, ام سليمان, ام يربعام او اي من الملوك
يتضح لنا ايضا, ان افعال الملوك او الأشخاص هي لا تمثل الشريعة الألهية, لأنهم نفسهم اخطأوا و ابتعدوا عن الله, بل و عبدوا الهة اخرى, فحياتهم و سيرهم ليس منبع الشارئع الألهية, بل كل ما يقوله و يشرعه الله على لسان الأنبياء و الرسل هو التشريع فقط, فقط

و انا هنا, اتحدى اكبر واحد فيكم, ان يأتي بنص لا يتكلم عن افعال بشر بل نص الهي, يأمر و يشرع فيه الله السراري لأي كان, في اي نص من اي العهدين


لنرى ان كانت محركات البحث ستنفعكم بشئ..

بذلك نكون قد نسفنا الجزء الأول من هذه الأكذوبة التي اختلقها المسلمون ليبرروا ملكات اليمين عندهم 

يتبع بالجزء الثاني لنسف الجزئية الثانية

اعذروني على الأطالة فالرد يملاء 7 صفحات ببرنامج ال word
لكن بما ان الشبهة هذه تكررت, وجب علي نسفها بالكامل,,,

سلام و نعمة
​​​


----------



## challenger (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

*ربنا يسلم إيديك يا غالي My rock  و يثبك في الإيمان .

فعلا ً ( تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب و لا مشيئة الله ) 

لا كلام بعد هذا الشرح الدقيق !! *


----------



## Patriot (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> سأوضح ذلك ماخذا كل من النصوص اعلاه و شرحها لنبين لا وجود لشريعة التسري في الكتاب المقدس
> 
> و نبدأ بأول النصوص:
> 
> ...





*ننتظر تتمة ردك عن سراري ابراهيم و خصوصا هاجر التني انجب منها ابنه اسماعيل و الذي وعد الرب ان يجعل من نسله امة عظيمة *
​


----------



## fredyyy (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

*Patriot

هناك آية عظيمة تقول :

غلاطية  4 :18 

حَسَنَةٌ هِيَ الْغَيْرَةُ فِي الْحُسْنَى .......

منها نستطيع أن نعرف أي توجه ينبغي أن نسلك فيه

القلب الطاهر الممتلئ بفكر الله يُمكن أن يُميِّز سلوك الآخرن

فمهما كان سلوك القدماء صالح جداً ... أو ردئ جداً 

فلسنا أهلاً أن ندين أعملهم أو نحاكمهم ... أو نقدس أعمالهم لحد العبادة

لنأخذ منهم العبرة لنتقدم نحو حياة أفضل

وكما تقول الآية لا أن نغير من .... بل أن نغير الى ما هو أحس وما هو أفضل وما هو أقدس 

فلنبتعد عن كل ما سقط فيه القدماء ... ولنعمل كل ما ُيسَر الله به 

تذكر أن الخطية ليس لها كبير 

+++ لا يوجد من هو أكبر من أن يقع في الخطية +++

أمثالٌ  7 :26 

لأَنَّهَا طَرَحَتْ كَثِيرِينَ جَرْحَى وَكُلُّ قَتْلاَهَا أَقْوِيَاءُ. *


----------



## My Rock (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

*



اذن خالف سليمان تعاليم الرب ؟!!! اذن اتفقنا ان سليمان خالف تعاليم الرب
ايضا داوود خالف تعاليم الرب !!!!
اذن ايضا داوود لم يمشي مع تعاليم الرب
ايضا رحبعام كس وصايا الرب !!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
الموضوع لا يحتاج الى كل هذا التكرار
فالنصوص واضحة جدا بشأن مخالفة كل من سليمان و داود و رحبعام لوصايا الرب
و اضافة الى ذلك انا شرحت لك انهماخطأوا و ان افعالهم ليس ما يمثل الشريعة الألهية

و وق هذا كله, الكتاب المقدس يعلن بكل وضوح ان الجميع اخطأوا و اعوزهم مجد الله, سواء كان داود ام سليمان ام رحبعام ام اي شخص اخر في العام اجمع و على فترة البشرية كلها

و هذا كله يوضح شئ انه الكل اخطأوا بما فيهم الأنبياء و ان تصرفاتهم ليست تمثيلا للشريعة الألهية
فالرب لم يطلب منا ان نأخذ التشريعات من تصرفات الأنبياء او الملوك, بل التشريعات منه مباشرة

و بذلك لا يكون اي داعي لتكرار ما كررته, فالأمر واضح جدا

*



اذن اتفقنا على ان داوود و سليمان و رحبعام لم يتبعوا تعاليم الرب و مع ذلك تركهم الرب ملوكا و انبياء و لم سعاقبهم بالموت لأن عقوبة الخطيئة الموت كما تدعون 

أنقر للتوسيع...



أسمحلي اقلك, لا تفتي بما لا علم لك به
فهذا اتهام خطير اتمنى ان تتوخى الحذر فيه مستقبلا
فالرب لما اخطأ كل من داود او سليمان او رحبعام, عاقبهم و الحق بهم عقابه العادل, فمنهم من تاب مثل داود و منهم من عوقب بنزع ملكه و تشتيت مملكته مثل رحبعام (مع ملاحظة ان رحبعام لم يكن نبي)
فالله لا يترك ملكا او نبيا في خطيئته دون عقاب او توبة
لذلك ارجوا ان تراجع تاريخ الملوك و الأنبياء في عهد شعب اسرائيل لترى ذلك بوضوح اكبر*


*



ننتظر تتمة ردك عن سراري ابراهيم و خصوصا هاجر التني انجب منها ابنه اسماعيل و الذي وعد الرب ان يجعل من نسله امة عظيمة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
و هذا ما سأرد عليه في السطور القادمة




> سفر التكوين الاصحاح السادس عشر
> 
> وَأَمَّا سَارَايُ امْرَأَةُ أَبْرَامَ فَلَمْ تَلِدْ لَهُ. وَكَانَتْ لَهَا جَارِيَةٌ مِصْرِيَّةٌ اسْمُهَا هَاجَرُ، *
> 2 *فَقَالَتْ سَارَايُ لأَبْرَامَ: «هُوَذَا الرَّبُّ قَدْ أَمْسَكَنِي عَنِ الْوِلاَدَةِ. ادْخُلْ عَلَى جَارِيَتِي لَعَلِّي أُرْزَقُ مِنْهَا بَنِينَ». فَسَمِعَ أَبْرَامُ لِقَوْلِ سَارَايَ. *
> ...


 
قبل ان اجيب على سؤالك احب ان اوضح ان النص اعلاه لا يحتوي ايضا على امر و تشريع الهي لأبراهيم بأن يدخل على جاريته ليرزق منها, بل انها كانت فكرة الحرة سارة
اي من جديد لا وجود لتشريع الهي بل هي من جديد تصرفات بشر

*



السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الان 

هل يعتبر اسماعيل الذي وعد الرب ان يجعل منه امة عظيمة ( ابن حرام ) 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
اسماعيل ليس ابن حرام, بل أبن الجارية و هذا لأن الله لم يكن قد انزل شريعته للبشرية بعد, اي لم يكن ناموس يدان فيه ابراهيم و لم يكن الرب قد شرع بخصوصالدخول على الجارية

اما بالنسبة لعظمة امة اسماعيل, فكانت بسبب وعد الله لأبراهيم ان يبارك نسله و يجعله بعدد رمل البحر, اي ليس لأستحقاق اسماعيلي بل لوعد ابراهيمي

و بذلك يتضح لنا انه لا وجود لأي تشريع للتسري في الكتاب المقدس, و العهد الجديد اوضح و تمم قانون الزوجة الواحدة الذي اعلنه المسيح له كل المجد

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Patriot (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> الموضوع لا يحتاج الى كل هذا التكرار
> فالنصوص واضحة جدا بشأن مخالفة كل من سليمان و داود و رحبعام لوصايا الرب
> و اضافة الى ذلك انا شرحت لك انهماخطأوا و ان افعالهم ليس ما يمثل الشريعة الألهية
> 
> ...


 
طيب لنقرأ معا في الاصحاح 16 من سفر التكوين 

فقال ابرام لساراي هوذا جاريتك في يدك.افعلي بها ما يحسن في عينيك.فاذلّتها ساراي.فهربت من وجهها [SIZE=-2]7[/SIZE] فوجدها ملاك الرب على عين الماء في البرية.على العين التي في طريق شور.<A name=ver8> [SIZE=-2]8[/SIZE] وقال يا هاجر جارية ساراي من اين أتيت والى اين تذهبين.فقالت انا هاربة من وجه مولاتي ساراي.<A name=ver9> [SIZE=-2]9[/SIZE] *فقال لها ملاك الرب ارجعي الى مولاتك واخضعي تحت يديها*.<A name=ver10> [SIZE=-2]10[/SIZE] وقال لها ملاك الرب تكثيرا اكثر نسلك فلا يعد من الكثرة.<A name=ver11> [SIZE=-2]11[/SIZE] وقال لها ملاك الرب ها انت حبلى فتلدين ابنا.وتدعين اسمه اسماعيل لان الرب قد سمع لمذلّتك.<A name=ver12> [SIZE=-2]12[/SIZE] وانه يكون انسانا وحشيّا.يده على كل واحد ويد كل واحد عليه.وامام جميع اخوته يسكن.<A name=ver13> [SIZE=-2]13[/SIZE] فدعت اسم الرب الذي تكلم معها انت ايل رئي.لانها قالت أههنا ايضا رأيت بعد رؤية.<A name=ver14> [SIZE=-2]14[/SIZE] لذلك دعيت البئر بئر لحي رئي.ها هي بين قادش وبارد<A name=ver15>[SIZE=-2]15 فولدت هاجر لابرام ابنا.ودعا ابرام اسم ابنه الذي ولدته هاجر اسماعيل.[/SIZE]<A name=ver16> [SIZE=-2]16[/SIZE] وكان ابرام ابن ست وثمانين سنة لما ولدت هاجر اسماعيل لابرام


طيب بعد ان عذبن سارة جاريتها هاجر قررت هاجر ان تهرب من وجه مولاتها 
فقابلها ملاك الرب و قال لها ارجعي الى *سيدتك و اخضعي لها *


*ماراأيك ؟*


----------



## Tabitha (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



> *ناسوخ لاصوق !!!!!
> هذا ما ترد به على شخص اراد منك معرفة العلم
> يالها من طريقة للحوار و من قبل من
> المشرف العام
> ...



*أنت لم تجئ طالباً العلم، *بل انك بكل جهل وعدم أمانة إقتطفت بعض النصوص من الكتاب المقدس وألصقت تهم كاذبة للمسيحية بمنتدى الحوار الإسلامي (وهو خارج عن تخصص القسم) *بعد أن تعثرت بالرد *على على موضوع ملكات اليمين

ولكن اللي حصل ان الاخ تشالنجر هو اللي نقل شبهاتك للقسم المخصص وفتح بيها موضوعه لمناقشتها،
لن اطيل ولكن هذا فقط تعليق على التعويق 





Patriot قال:


> طيب لنقرأ معا في الاصحاح 16 من سفر التكوين
> 
> فقال ابرام لساراي هوذا جاريتك في يدك.افعلي بها ما يحسن في عينيك.فاذلّتها ساراي.فهربت من وجهها [SIZE=-2]7[/SIZE] فوجدها ملاك الرب على عين الماء في البرية.على العين التي في طريق شور.<A name=ver8> [SIZE=-2]8[/SIZE] وقال يا هاجر جارية ساراي من اين أتيت والى اين تذهبين.فقالت انا هاربة من وجه مولاتي ساراي.<A name=ver9> [SIZE=-2]9[/SIZE] *فقال لها ملاك الرب ارجعي الى مولاتك واخضعي تحت يديها*.<A name=ver10> [SIZE=-2]10[/SIZE] وقال لها ملاك الرب تكثيرا اكثر نسلك فلا يعد من الكثرة.<A name=ver11> [SIZE=-2]11[/SIZE] وقال لها ملاك الرب ها انت حبلى فتلدين ابنا.وتدعين اسمه اسماعيل لان الرب قد سمع لمذلّتك.<A name=ver12> [SIZE=-2]12[/SIZE] وانه يكون انسانا وحشيّا.يده على كل واحد ويد كل واحد عليه.وامام جميع اخوته يسكن.<A name=ver13> [SIZE=-2]13[/SIZE] فدعت اسم الرب الذي تكلم معها انت ايل رئي.لانها قالت أههنا ايضا رأيت بعد رؤية.<A name=ver14> [SIZE=-2]14[/SIZE] لذلك دعيت البئر بئر لحي رئي.ها هي بين قادش وبارد<A name=ver15>[SIZE=-2]15 فولدت هاجر لابرام ابنا.ودعا ابرام اسم ابنه الذي ولدته هاجر اسماعيل.[/SIZE]<A name=ver16> [SIZE=-2]16[/SIZE] وكان ابرام ابن ست وثمانين سنة لما ولدت هاجر اسماعيل لابرام
> 
> ...




وما دخل اللي إنت بتقولوا بالموضوع !! 
الأستاذ روك شرح لك بصفحات مطولة وبأدلة من الكتاب المقدس أن;



My Rock قال:


> بكل أختصار, كلمة الله لا تحتوي على تشريع بهذا الأمر, اي ان الله لم يدعوا للتسري و لم يشرعه





والنص اللي إنت إقتطفته وظللت على جملة الملاك لهاجر لما قالها;

ارجعي الى مولاتك واخضعي تحت يديها 

لو قرأت الإصحاح بأوله كنت تعرف ليه الملاك قال كده لهاجر؟

[Q-BIBLE]*تك 16 
1 واما ساراي امرأة ابرام فلم تلد له. وكانت لها جارية مصرية اسمها هاجر. 2 فقالت ساراي لابرام هوذا الرب قد امسكني عن الولادة. ادخل على جاريتي. لعلي أرزق منها بنين.فسمع ابرام لقول ساراي. 3 فاخذت ساراي امرأة ابرام هاجر المصرية جاريتها من بعد عشر سنين لاقامة ابرام في ارض كنعان واعطتها لابرام رجلها زوجة له. 4 فدخل على هاجر فحبلت. ولما رأت انها حبلت صغرت مولاتها في عينيها. 5 فقالت ساراي لابرام ظلمي عليك. انا دفعت جاريتي الى حضنك. فلما رأت انها حبلت صغرت في عينيها. يقضي الرب بيني وبينك. *[/Q-BIBLE] 


من النص ده واضح إن هاجر كانت إنسانة شريرة،
بعد ما ساراي تعمل معها معروف وتعطيها لإبرآهيم لتكون زوجة له (وليس عبده)

بعد ما حملت هاجر  صغرت سارة في عين هاجر ! 
وهو لفظ يوضح أد إيه كانت هاجر شريرة وناكرة للجميل، عشان كده الملاك ظهر لها وقال لها;


*ارجعي الى مولاتك واخضعي تحت يديها (تكوين 16 : 9)* 

الموضوع عويص عليك اوي كده يا *Patriot*


----------



## fredyyy (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

*Patriot
طيب بعد ان عذبت سارة جاريتها هاجر قررت هاجر ان تهرب من وجه مولاتها 
فقابلها ملاك الرب و قال لها ارجعي الى سيدتك و اخضعي لها* 



*الله له وحده أن يُقرر توقيت كل شئ بغض النظر عما يفعل الإنسان

فطرد هاجر وإبنها كان له توقيته ... ولم يكن قد حان بعد 

فلابد أن يرى  ابراهيم إبنه 

لكن بعد ولادة اسحق لا لزوم لإسماعيل في المشهد (طرد اسماعيل له معنى روحي بالنسبة للمؤمنيين)

لأن الله قال بإسحق يُدعى لك نسل

تكوين 21 : 
12 فَقَالَ اللهُ لابْرَاهِيمَ: «لا يَقْبُحُ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ مِنْ اجْلِ الْغُلامِ وَمِنْ اجْلِ جَارِيَتِكَ. فِي كُلِّ مَا تَقُولُ لَكَ سَارَةُ اسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهَا لانَّهُ بِاسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ. 
13 وَابْنُ الْجَارِيَةِ ايْضا سَاجْعَلُهُ امَّةً لانَّهُ نَسْلُكَ». *


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

سؤال لاحق !!


> *هل من المعقول اخي الكريم ان يتبع ابراهيم النبي الذي جعل الله اكثر الانبياء من نسله تعليمات زوجته و هو يعلم ان هذا مخالف لتعاليم الرب
> 
> معذرة و لكن لا اعتقد هذا *


جوابه سابق !!


> اسماعيل ليس ابن حرام, بل أبن الجارية و هذا لأن الله لم يكن قد انزل شريعته للبشرية بعد, اي لم يكن ناموس يدان فيه ابراهيم و لم يكن الرب قد شرع بخصوصالدخول على الجارية


أرجو التركيز على الكتابه باللون الأسود و التدقيق بها أكثر .
موفق .


----------



## fredyyy (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

*هل من المعقول اخي الكريم ان يتبع ابراهيم النبي الذي جعل الله اكثر الانبياء من نسله تعليمات زوجته و هو يعلم ان هذا مخالف لتعاليم الرب* 


*ما أقصى الانسان عندما يقف في برج عالى ويدين من هو أعظم منه 

لا تنسى أن ابراهيم شخص له مشاعره الانسانية 

وهو يُريد أن يُرضي زوجته (كزوج) ويوفي لها رغبتها ورغبته بأن يكونا لهما ولد

فلا تلوم رجل من رجال الله العظماء لو كنت مكانه كنت فعلت ماهو أردئ منه بكثير*


----------



## Patriot (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



Anestas!a قال:


> *أنت لم تجئ طالباً العلم، *بل انك بكل جهل وعدم أمانة إقتطفت بعض النصوص من الكتاب المقدس وألصقت تهم كاذبة للمسيحية بمنتدى الحوار الإسلامي (وهو خارج عن تخصص القسم) *بعد أن تعثرت بالرد *على على موضوع ملكات اليمين
> 
> الاخت الكريمة اناستازيا
> 
> ...


 

*ارجوك اختي الكريمة *

*نحن لسنا في حرب الا اذا كنت ترين عكس ذلك *
*و اذا كنت ترين انك في حرب فاعلمي انك المنتصرة *
*بكل محبة *


----------



## Patriot (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *Patriot*
> 
> *طيب بعد ان عذبت سارة جاريتها هاجر قررت هاجر ان تهرب من وجه مولاتها *
> *فقابلها ملاك الرب و قال لها ارجعي الى سيدتك و اخضعي لها*
> ...


 
*اهلا بالحبيب فريدي *

*حبيبي الموضوع ليس خاصا بتوقيت طرد الارية و ابنها *

*الموضوع خاص بأنها كانت جارية و سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام دخل عليها و انجب منها ولدا *

*و ذكر ملاك الرب ارجعي الى مولاتك وضعته انا لتاكيد انها جارية حتى بعد ان حبلت من سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام *

*بكل محبة *

*و ارجو ان تبقى معنا في الحوار*


----------



## Patriot (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



قلم حر قال:


> سؤال لاحق !!
> 
> جوابه سابق !!
> 
> ...


 
*اهلا بالحبيب قلم حر *

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم لتنبيهي الى هذا الموضوع *

*و لكن طرحك او تذكيري بهذا الموضوع يثير لدي تساؤلات مهمة *

*1 - هل الشريعة الالهية بتحريم الامور التي كانت مباحة نزلت على مراحل *
*2 - هل من الممكن ان تضع لي الشريعة او الايات من الكتاب المقدس التي تم ذكر تحريم التسري بها *
*3 - هل من الممكن ايضا ان تذكر لي ايضا النص الموجود في الكتاب المقدس الذي يحرم تعدد الزوجات *

*شكرا لك لدخولك على الموضوع *

*بكل محبة *


----------



## Patriot (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *هل من المعقول اخي الكريم ان يتبع ابراهيم النبي الذي جعل الله اكثر الانبياء من نسله تعليمات زوجته و هو يعلم ان هذا مخالف لتعاليم الرب*
> 
> 
> *ما أقصى الانسان عندما يقف في برج عالى ويدين من هو أعظم منه *
> ...


 

*اوافقك تماما و لكن كنبي من انبياء الله الذي جعل كافة الانبياء من نسله*
*و حتى اسلاميا نحن نؤمن ان سيدنا محمد صلوات الله و سلامه عليه هو من نسله من ابنه اسماعيل *

*اعتقد ان تصرفاته كان يضبطها امر اهم بكثير من مشاعره الانسانية و الشخصية و اهواء زوجته *

*ارجو ان ترد علي في هذه النقطة بالذات *

*بكل محبة *


----------



## fredyyy (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

*تكوين : 21
12 فَقَالَ اللهُ لابْرَاهِيمَ: «لا يَقْبُحُ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ مِنْ اجْلِ الْغُلامِ وَمِنْ اجْلِ جَارِيَتِكَ. فِي كُلِّ مَا تَقُولُ لَكَ سَارَةُ اسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهَا لانَّهُ بِاسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ. 

لا يُمكن أن تسير الأفكار الإنسانية البحتة جنباً الى جنب مع أفكار الله الصالحة

وإلا إكتفى الله بإسماعيل ... لكن كان لابد من أن يولد إسحق من سارة كوعد الرب

وما أضافه الإنسان (اسماعيل) يجب أن يكون خارج المشهد تماماً

.... لانَّ ابْنَ هَذِهِ الْجَارِيَةِ لا يَرِثُ مَعَ ابْنِي اسْحَاقَ

وهذا ما صادق الله عليه (فَقَالَ اللهُ لابْرَاهِيمَ) ....... (اسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهَا)*


----------



## Patriot (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *تكوين : 21*
> *12 فَقَالَ اللهُ لابْرَاهِيمَ: «لا يَقْبُحُ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ مِنْ اجْلِ الْغُلامِ وَمِنْ اجْلِ جَارِيَتِكَ. فِي كُلِّ مَا تَقُولُ لَكَ سَارَةُ اسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهَا لانَّهُ بِاسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ. *
> 
> *لا يُمكن أن تسير الأفكار الإنسانية البحتة جنباً الى جنب مع أفكار الله الصالحة*
> ...


 

*اهلا بالحبيب فريدي مرة اخرى *

*اخي اعذرني و لكني حسب عدة نقاشات مع الاخوة المسيحيين في هذا المنتدى رأيتهم دائما ما يقولون ان الله غير مجرب بالشرور *
*و بالتالي هل تراه منطقيا ان يحرم الله اسماعيل من الارث *
*او يقرر طرد اسماعيل و امه و يكون بهذه القسوة *


----------



## Patriot (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

*الاخوة الاحباء *

*لم احد حتى الان ردودا على تساؤلاتي *

*ارجو من الاخوة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع الرد على تساؤلاتي *

*بكل محبة *


----------



## challenger (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

*


Patriot قال:



اهلا بالحبيب فريدي مرة اخرى 

اخي اعذرني و لكني حسب عدة نقاشات مع الاخوة المسيحيين في هذا المنتدى رأيتهم دائما ما يقولون ان الله غير مجرب بالشرور 
و بالتالي هل تراه منطقيا ان يحرم الله اسماعيل من الارث 
او يقرر طرد اسماعيل و امه و يكون بهذه القسوة 

أنقر للتوسيع...


أخي باتريوت :

هذه ليست تجارب هذه عقوبة !!

هناك فرق كبير بين العقوبة و التجربة *


----------



## Patriot (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



challenger قال:


> *أخي باتريوت :*
> 
> *هذه ليست تجارب هذه عقوبة !!*
> 
> *هناك فرق كبير بين العقوبة و التجربة *


 

*اخي تشالنجر *

*و هل طرد اسماعيل و امه عقبة *

*و حرمان اسماعيل من الارث عقوبة*

*و على ماذا *

*ماذا اقترف هذا الطفل الصغير حتى يعاقبه الله *

*اذن اصبح الله ظالما ايضا حاشا لله *


----------



## challenger (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

*


Patriot قال:



اخي تشالنجر 

و هل طرد اسماعيل و امه عقبة 

و حرمان اسماعيل من الارث عقوبة

و على ماذا 

ماذا اقترف هذا الطفل الصغير حتى يعاقبه الله 

اذن اصبح الله ظالما ايضا حاشا لله 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما بك اخي باتريوت :
على كل حال أنا أقول لك العقوبة ( القصاص كما تقولون ) هي من صفات العدل !!
لكني أستغرب ما الظلم في الطرد و الحرمان ؟
هل قطع رأسهم ؟
هل قطع أيديهم ؟
أين الظلم ؟

فلو فرضنا جدلا ً أنه لم يُعاقبهم ماذا ستقول ؟ هل ستقول عدل !؟!؟!
*


----------



## Tabitha (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



> *كيف وجدتيه واضحا
> ارجو ان تشرحي لي
> من النص يبدو واضحا ان سارة هي الانسانة الشريرة التي عندما حبلت جاريتها من زوجها خافت على نفسها و ظلمت هاجر و بعد ذلك طردتها *





> *اعتقد ان اي قارء للموضوع بحياد يرى ان سارة هي الشريرة و انتبهي اني هنا لا اتكلم من وجهة نظر اسلامية و لا مسيحية انما من وجهة نظر اناسانية
> فعندما حبلت هاجر غارت سارة و خافت على نفسها و بدأت تظلم هاجر *


*طبعا يا سيد باتريوت حضرتك لازم تستنزف كل قواك عشان تدافع عن جدتك حتى ولو كانت شريرة وده مش عيب 
وبالرغم من النقطة اللي انت فتحتها بعيده شوية عن موضوعنا بس حاجاوبك (من وجهة نظري) 
سارة لو طردت هاجر عشان زي ما انت بتقول "اتغاظت" لما هاجر حملت من ابونا ابراهيم -- بيتهيالي مش سبب منطقي ابدا والا ليه من الاول هي اعطتها زوجة لابراهيم؟!!
ولكن السبب واضح جدا من نص الكتاب المقدس ;*
[Q-BIBLE]*ولما رأت انها حبلت صغرت مولاتها في عينيها. فقالت ساراي لابرام ظلمي عليك. انا دفعت جاريتي الى حضنك. فلما رأت انها حبلت صغرت في عينيها. يقضي الرب بيني وبينك.*[/Q-BIBLE] 






Patriot قال:


> *
> و عندما ذكر الاخ تشالنجر موضوع ملكات اليمين في المنتدى الاسلامي مستغربا وجودها اخطأت و ذكرت له عن هذه الايات الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس و خطأي اني كان يجب ان اذكرها له في رسالة خاصة
> 
> *


 

لا بأس اخي الكريم باتريوت، 
وطالما اعترفت انك اخطأت ووضحت لي انك اتيت طالبا للعلم ، فأنا بعتذر والرب يملاك من كل معرفة ترشدك لخلاص نفسك 

وبالنسبة انك بتقول كنت تبعت رسالة خاصة لتشالنجر--
هذا ليس الغرض من الرسائل الخاصة ولا يفضل استخدام الرسائل لحوارات الاديان، ولكن يفضل وضعها بالأقسام المخصصة


----------



## Tabitha (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



Patriot قال:


> *1 - هل الشريعة الالهية بتحريم الامور التي كانت مباحة نزلت على مراحل *



الشريعة إستلمها موسى النبي من الله بالعهد القديم 
وأكمل هذه الشريعة الله نفسه عندما جاء وظهر بالجسد 



Patriot قال:


> *2 - هل من الممكن ان تضع لي الشريعة او الايات من الكتاب المقدس التي تم ذكر تحريم التسري بها *



[Q-BIBLE]*اش 61
1 روح السيد الرب عليّ لان الرب مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاعصب منكسري القلب لانادي للمسبيين بالعتق وللماسورين بالاطلاق. *[/Q-BIBLE]


المسيحية هي التي قضت على العبودية وامتلاك العبيد --- ولكن بحكمة شديدة حتى لا يحدث قتال ونزاع بسبب هذا الأمر (والمسيحية هدفها الاول والاخير هو خلاص النفوس بالأهم ) ولكن كيف ؟ 

بأنها اعطت إرشادات للأسياد بأن يكونوا مترفقين بمن يمتلكون عبيدا 
وأيضاً أعطت إرشادات للعبيد بأن يكونوا طائعين لسادتهم لكي يكونوا سببا في خلاص نفوس سادتهم عندما يروا اعمالهم

وكثير من الناس بعد أن دخلوا بالمسيحية قاموا بتحرير من يمتلكون من عبيد 
مثال; القديس برنابا الرسول كان غنياً وكان يملك كثير من العبيد وعندما علم بالبشارة المفرحة ورسالة المسيح ترك كل شئ وحرر عبيده 
عملا بقول السيد المسيح;

[Q-BIBLE]*مت 19 : 29
وكل من ترك بيوتا او اخوة او اخوات او ابا او اما او امرأة او اولادا او حقولا من اجل اسمي يأخذ مئة ضعف ويرث الحياة الابدية. *[/Q-BIBLE] 

*إقرأ ايضاً رسالة بولس الرسول إلى فليمون* 
وفي هذه الرسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول بيطلب عند فليمون من أجل عبداً هارباً كان يدعى أنسيموس، وبحكمة شديدة بيطلب من فليمون ويقوله;

[Q-BIBLE]فليمون
16 *لا كعبد في ما بعد* بل افضل من عبد اخا محبوبا ولا سيما اليّ فكم بالحري اليك في الجسد والرب جميعا [/Q-BIBLE]





> *3 - هل من الممكن ايضا ان تذكر لي ايضا النص الموجود في الكتاب المقدس الذي يحرم تعدد الزوجات *



يفضل اخي باتريوت اننا نركز حول موضوع واحد، 
وسؤال هذا اتفتح به موضوع قبلا 

هي يوجد تعدد للزوجات في الكتاب المقدس؟  

لو عندك تعليق حطه هناك لعدم التشتيت


----------



## Tabitha (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



Patriot قال:


> *اخي تشالنجر *
> 
> *و هل طرد اسماعيل و امه عقبة *
> 
> ...





*اخي باتريوت ليه دخلت الامور ببعض؟!

بالبداية سألت الاخوة عن الفرق بين الشر وبين عقاب الله، والإخوة أجابوك ووضحوا لك الفرق. 
وبعد كده دمجت الاحداث ببعض وإفترضت إفتراضاً إن الله عاقب إسماعيل!!! وعلى هذا الإفتراض الخاطئ وضعت أسئلتك ! 

الله لم يعاقب إسماعيل ولكنه لم يسمح له بأن يرث الموعد -- هل تعرف ما معنى هذا الكلام؟


معنى أنه إبن الموعد أنه جاء بحسب وعد* وقدرة الله  (وعد* الله لإبراهيم بأن إمرأته العاقر سوف تلد إبناً) 


لماذا لم يسمح الله بأن يرث إسماعيل مع إسحق؟ 


لأن إسماعيل لا يمكن أن يرث مع إسحق ويأخذ نصيبه ! (أي= بأن يأتي المسيح من نسله)*
[Q-BIBLE]*غل 4*

*22 فانه مكتوب انه كان لابراهيم ابنان واحد من الجارية والآخر من الحرة. 23 لكن الذي من الجارية ولد حسب الجسد واما الذي من الحرة فبالموعد. 24 وكل ذلك رمز لان هاتين هما العهدان احداهما من جبل سيناء الوالد للعبودية الذي هو هاجر. 25 لان هاجر جبل سيناء في العربية.ولكنه يقابل اورشليم الحاضرة فانها مستعبدة مع بنيها. 26 واما اورشليم العليا التي هي امنا جميعا فهي حرة. 27 لانه مكتوب افرحي ايتها العاقر التي لم تلد.اهتفي واصرخي ايتها التي لم تتمخض فان اولاد الموحشة اكثر من التي لها زوج. 28 واما نحن ايها الاخوة فنظير اسحق اولاد الموعد. 29 ولكن كما كان حينئذ الذي ولد حسب الجسد يضطهد الذي حسب الروح هكذا الآن ايضا. 30 لكن ماذا يقول الكتاب.اطرد الجارية وابنها لانه لا يرث ابن الجارية مع ابن الحرة. 31 اذا ايها الاخوة لسنا اولاد جارية بل اولاد الحرة*[/Q-BIBLE] 

*وسبب آخر أيضاً لأن الله لم يختار إسماعيل ليأتي المسيح من نسله، لأن بعلمه المسبق رآى وعرف أنه سوف يصبح إنساناً وحشياَ (تك 16 : 12)* 
وسبب اخر ايضا انه بعلمه المسبق رآي وعرف أن من نسل إسماعيل سوف يأتي نبياً وحشياً يضل الأمم.


----------



## challenger (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

*ربنا يبارك فيك أخي الحبيب  Anestas!a  .

فعلا ً 

( لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ )

آمين​*


----------



## Tabitha (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

*ويباركك اخي الحبيب Challenger
على فكرة انا اخت مش اخ *​


----------



## Patriot (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



challenger قال:


> *ما بك اخي باتريوت :*
> *على كل حال أنا أقول لك العقوبة ( القصاص كما تقولون ) هي من صفات العدل !!*
> *لكني أستغرب ما الظلم في الطرد و الحرمان ؟*
> *هل قطع رأسهم ؟*
> ...


 

*حبيبي تشالنجر *

*خلافنا هنا ليس على نوع العقوبة *
*لكني سالتك سؤالا واضحا *

*على ماذا كانت العقوبة *
*و ما هو الذنب الذي اقترفه الصغير حتى يعاقب بهذا الشكل *


----------



## Patriot (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



Anestas!a قال:


> *طبعا يا سيد باتريوت حضرتك لازم تستنزف كل قواك عشان تدافع عن جدتك حتى ولو كانت شريرة وده مش عيب *
> 
> *اختي الكريمة انستازيا *
> *مابالك تعتقدين اننا في حرب ( تستنزف ) اختي ارجو منك ان تتحلي بروح من يحاول نشر المحبة و هذا ما لمسته في مشاركات سابقة لك فرجاء عودي الى تلك الطريقة القديمة المحببة *
> ...


 
*شكرا لبيان هذا الامر ايضا *


----------



## Patriot (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



Anestas!a قال:


> الشريعة إستلمها موسى النبي من الله بالعهد القديم
> وأكمل هذه الشريعة الله نفسه عندما جاء وظهر بالجسد
> 
> *يعني اختي الكريمة نصل الى ان الشريعة نزلت على مراحل *
> ...


 
*حسنا اختي الحبيبة و شكرا لسعة صدرك *


----------



## Patriot (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



Anestas!a قال:


> *اخي باتريوت ليه دخلت الامور ببعض؟!*
> 
> *بالبداية سألت الاخوة عن الفرق بين الشر وبين عقاب الله، والإخوة أجابوك ووضحوا لك الفرق. *
> *وبعد كده دمجت الاحداث ببعض وإفترضت إفتراضاً إن الله عاقب إسماعيل!!! وعلى هذا الإفتراض الخاطئ وضعت أسئلتك ! *
> ...


 
*يعني انت تعتقدين اننا من نسل سيدنا اسماعيل *
*فلقد وجدت الكثيرين من يشككون ان سيدنا محمد صلوات الله و سلامه عليه من نسل اسماعيل عليه السلام فهل لديك الدليل على انه من نسله *

*امر اخر *

*لا حظت انك ذكرت انه نبي وحشي يضل الامم *

*فما قصدك بكلمة نبي *
*هل من المعقول ان هذا الامر كان مقدرا له *
*يعني هل تقديرات الرب او لنقل خطته هي التي قضت بظهور نبي من نسل اسماعيل يضل الامم *

*فإذن ما ذنبه اذا كانت خطة الرب له تقضي بأن يكون انسانا يضل الامم *


----------



## My Rock (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



Patriot قال:


> *يعني انت تعتقدين اننا من نسل سيدنا اسماعيل *
> *فلقد وجدت الكثيرين من يشككون ان سيدنا محمد صلوات الله و سلامه عليه من نسل اسماعيل عليه السلام فهل لديك الدليل على انه من نسله *
> 
> *امر اخر *
> ...


 
نسل اسماعيل؟
نبي وحشي يضل الأمم؟

ما دخل كل هذا التخبط بموضوع التسري في العهد القديم؟

هل هذا كل ما بقي عندك لتحاور به؟

للأسف الحوار فقد جوهره و بريقه, فبعد نسف الشبهة بالكامل, اصبح الأخ امسلم يسأل هنا و هناك ليكون اخر من يرد في الموضوع ليحفظ ماء الوجه...


----------



## Tabitha (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



> *فهل يوجد نص صريح يقضي بتحريم العبودية ؟!!!
> 
> ..................
> 
> ...



كلام الكتاب المقدس بتقولي كلام قديسيين!! 
هو انا جبت لك مقولة لقديس ولا جبت لك نص من الكتاب المقدس "كلام الله" كما طلبت 
ياريت يا باتريوت بلاش هذا الاسلوب لو عايز الاحترام يكون متتبادل






ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



My Rock قال:


> نسل اسماعيل؟
> نبي وحشي يضل الأمم؟



ماعلش يا روك ، بصراحة انا السبب في أني انا اللي بدأت بذكر النبي الوحشي اللي من نسل اسماعيل اللي ضلل الامم


***ملحوظة لك يا سيد باتريوت;


> *فإذن ما ذنبه اذا كانت خطة الرب له تقضي بأن يكون انسانا يضل الامم *



نحن لا نؤمن بالقدرية، وياريت بيكفي تشتيت وافتح مواضيع منفصلة بأي نقطة خارج الموضوع عايز تناقش فيها


----------



## Patriot (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> نسل اسماعيل؟
> نبي وحشي يضل الأمم؟
> 
> ما دخل كل هذا التخبط بموضوع التسري في العهد القديم؟
> ...


 
*الاخ الحبيب ماي روك *
*بعد مشاركتك رقم 17 طرحت عليك تساؤلات في المشاركة رقم 18 *
*و لكنك لم تجب و فضلت ان تتركني مع الاخوة الباقين ليجيبوا على تساؤلاتي التي لم اجد لها ردودا *
*و خلال سياق الاحاديث كانت اجابات الاخوة تستوجب علي طرح المزيد من التساؤلات و كنت انت غائبا ايضا عن هذه التساؤلات *

*و فؤجئت الان عند قرائتي لمشاركتك انك تتهمني بأني اشتت الحديث و افقدته بريقه و الى ما هنالك من هذه الامور مما يدل على انك لم تقرأ باقي المشاركات *

*لذا ارجو منك ان تقرأ جميع المشاركات مرة اخرى و ترد على تساؤلاتي بصدر رحب كما تعودت منك *

*شاكرا لك المجهود الذي تبذله *


----------



## Patriot (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



Anestas!a قال:


> كلام الكتاب المقدس بتقولي كلام قديسيين!!
> هو انا جبت لك مقولة لقديس ولا جبت لك نص من الكتاب المقدس "كلام الله" كما طلبت
> ياريت يا باتريوت بلاش هذا الاسلوب لو عايز الاحترام يكون متتبادل
> 
> ...


 
*اختي لم احاول ان اشتت الموضوع و لكن طرحك انت للفكرة كما اكدتي انت للاخ ماي روك هو الذي شتت الموضوع و طرح هذه التساؤلات في بالي *

*عموما سأفتح موضوعا منفصلا عن القدرية *


----------



## Tabitha (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



> *اختي الحبيبة انستازيا
> 
> ما قصدته بكلام القديسين هو ما وضعته لي من رسائل القديسين و ليس ما وصعته من الكتاب المقدس
> ارجو فعلا ان يبقى الاحترام متبادلا بيننا فكما اسلفنا سابقا نحن لسنا في ساحة حرب انما هو حوار للبحث عن العمل و المعرفة*



*!!!!!!!! 
قلت لك يا سيد باتريوت بلاش هذا الاسلوب 
وهذا بيكشف جهلك مرة اخرى لما بتقولي على رسايل بولس انها ليست من الكتاب المقدس بل هي فقط رسايل قديسيين ! *




Patriot قال:


> *اختي لم احاول ان اشتت الموضوع و لكن طرحك انت للفكرة كما اكدتي انت للاخ ماي روك هو الذي شتت الموضوع و طرح هذه التساؤلات في بالي *
> 
> *عموما سأفتح موضوعا منفصلا عن القدرية *



بلاش تمثيل الغلب الزيادة عن اللزوم -- مش معنى اني قلت اني انا اللي بدأت بذكر النبي اللي ضلل الامم اللي جاء من نسل اسماعيل يبقى انا اللي شتت الموضوع ! 
انا فقط كنت بتكلم عن جزءية واحدة انا خرجت بها عن الموضوع -- 
هل انا اللي بدأت بذكر حادثة سارة وهاجر!
هل انا اللي قلت ايه الفرق بين العقوبة وتأديب الرب! 
هل انا اللي سألت عن الشريعة وكيف نزلت!
هل انا اللي اتكلمت عن تعدد الزوجات! 
..............الخ!
هل كل دي اسئلتي ولا اسئلة سيادتك

انا اللي شتت الموضوع!!!


----------



## bopp (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

الاخت العزيزة انستازيا 
كيف ارسل لك رسالة خاصة ؟ علما بانى لا املك هذة الخاصية 
اذا امكن ان تكتبى لى عنوان بريدك الالكترونى لكى ارسل لك اكون شاكر جدا لكى


----------



## Tabitha (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



> *فهل يوجد نص صريح يقضي بتحريم العبودية ؟!!!
> *




*إستكمالاً لتلك الموضوع 
أضيف شاهد قوي ومهم جدا من الكتاب المقدس كان تايه عني وقت النقاش بالموضوع *


[Q-BIBLE]
*26 لانكم جميعا ابناء الله بالايمان بالمسيح يسوع.
27 لان كلكم الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح قد لبستم المسيح. 
28 ليس يهودي ولا يوناني. ليس عبد ولا حر. ليس ذكر وانثى 
لانكم جميعا واحد في المسيح يسوع. 

**{غل 3}*[/Q-BIBLE]



*ملحوظة صغيرة تعليقاً على كلامك ;*



> *و اذا لم يوجد
> نجد ان كل الديانات السماوية بما فيها الاسلام لم تلغي الرق و انما طالبت البشر بالتحرير*



*أنت مطالب بأن تاتي دليل على ما قلت بقسم الحوار الإسلامي وتثبت أن الإسلام طالب البشر بتحرير العبيد *
*أو تستكمل موضوع أخونا تشالنجر* *ملكات اليمين*


----------



## My Rock (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

بداية اتأسف على هذا التأخير و ذلك بسبب ان الموضوع مر و انا لم انتبه للصفحة الثانية, لكن سأرد على المشاركة رقم 18 كما طلب الأخ Patriot

*



حقيقة لن اناقشك الان في هذا الموضوع حتى لا اكون اناقش بما ليس لي به علم و اتركه حتى اعود اليه فيما بعد مع المزيد من الدراسة 

أنقر للتوسيع...



خذ ما شئت من الوقت, و عندما تجهز افتح موضوع و سنتناقش فيه, لكن اذا اردت عدم مضيعة الوقت, اسمع ما قلت لأنه ناتج عن دراسة و فحص و ليس مجرد كلام






هل من المعقول اخي الكريم ان يتبع ابراهيم النبي الذي جعل الله اكثر الانبياء من نسله تعليمات زوجته و هو يعلم ان هذا مخالف لتعاليم الرب 

معذرة و لكن لا اعتقد هذا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ارى في كلامك يا عزيزي تجاهلا لما قلت سابقا
فأنا لم اقل انه خالف تعاليم الرب, لكني قلت ان الرب لم يشرع في تلك الفترة, بنعمى لا توجد وصية لأبراهيم, و بذلك هو لم يفعل او يكسر شريعة الرب
اتمنى تكون فهمتها صح المرة هذه
* 


Patriot قال:


> طيب لنقرأ معا في الاصحاح 16 من سفر التكوين
> 
> فقال ابرام لساراي هوذا جاريتك في يدك.افعلي بها ما يحسن في عينيك.فاذلّتها ساراي.فهربت من وجهها [SIZE=-2]7[/SIZE] فوجدها ملاك الرب على عين الماء في البرية.على العين التي في طريق شور.<A name=ver8> [SIZE=-2]8[/SIZE] وقال يا هاجر جارية ساراي من اين أتيت والى اين تذهبين.فقالت انا هاربة من وجه مولاتي ساراي.<A name=ver9> [SIZE=-2]9[/SIZE] *فقال لها ملاك الرب ارجعي الى مولاتك واخضعي تحت يديها*.<A name=ver10> [SIZE=-2]10[/SIZE] وقال لها ملاك الرب تكثيرا اكثر نسلك فلا يعد من الكثرة.<A name=ver11> [SIZE=-2]11[/SIZE] وقال لها ملاك الرب ها انت حبلى فتلدين ابنا.وتدعين اسمه اسماعيل لان الرب قد سمع لمذلّتك.<A name=ver12> [SIZE=-2]12[/SIZE] وانه يكون انسانا وحشيّا.يده على كل واحد ويد كل واحد عليه.وامام جميع اخوته يسكن.<A name=ver13> [SIZE=-2]13[/SIZE] فدعت اسم الرب الذي تكلم معها انت ايل رئي.لانها قالت أههنا ايضا رأيت بعد رؤية.<A name=ver14> [SIZE=-2]14[/SIZE] لذلك دعيت البئر بئر لحي رئي.ها هي بين قادش وبارد<A name=ver15>[SIZE=-2]15 فولدت هاجر لابرام ابنا.ودعا ابرام اسم ابنه الذي ولدته هاجر اسماعيل.[/SIZE]<A name=ver16> [SIZE=-2]16[/SIZE] وكان ابرام ابن ست وثمانين سنة لما ولدت هاجر اسماعيل لابرام
> 
> ...


 
ملاك الرب قال للجارية ان ترجع, و تنبأ عن ما سيحدث بحبلها و ولادتها, فهذه نبوءة و ليست دعوة للجارية ان تجتمع مع ابراهيم
فالرب لم يقل لها و لا لأبراهيم ان يجتمعا لتحبل, لكن الله علم بخطة و دفع سارة للجارية, و بذلك ارسلها النبوءة يا صديقي

و بعد هذا كله, أنت مطالب الأن بنص الهي واحد فيه تشريع التسري

منتظرين دليلك..

سلام و نعمة


----------



## al safer_3 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

*وَلا يُكَثِّرْ لهُ نِسَاءً لِئَلا يَزِيغَ قَلبُهُ. وَفِضَّةً وَذَهَباً لا يُكَثِّرْ لهُ كَثِيراً.

دورت على الاية دي كتير 

شكرا يا روك 
 *


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



al safer_3 قال:


> *وَلا يُكَثِّرْ لهُ نِسَاءً لِئَلا يَزِيغَ قَلبُهُ. وَفِضَّةً وَذَهَباً لا يُكَثِّرْ لهُ كَثِيراً.*
> 
> *دورت على الاية دي كتير *
> 
> *شكرا يا روك *


 
تلميذك حبيبي


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

هل انتهى الموضوع بالنسبة لك يا اخ Patriot ؟

أم انك مشغول بأشغالك؟

على اي حال, نحن اكبر من ان نقول انك هربت و كلام الأطفال هذا, لكن نقول لك خذ وقتك و نحن مقدرين مشاغلك, لكن متى فرغت اعلمنا أين وصلت بالموضوع و خلاصته و ان كانت لديك بعض الاضافات ام لا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Patriot (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> هل انتهى الموضوع بالنسبة لك يا اخ Patriot ؟
> 
> أم انك مشغول بأشغالك؟
> 
> ...


 

شكرا لك اخي الكريم My rock  على تقديرك لمشاغلي و بالفعل فانا مشغول للغاية هذه الايام و يمكنك ان ترى من ملفي ان دخولي الى هذا المنتدى الحبيب يقتصر على دقائق كل عدة ايام 

على العموم ان شاء الله سأكثف دخولي الى المنتدى في الايام القادمة 

بالنسبة للموضوع لد شرحت بما فيه الكفاية و شكرا لك على شرحك الجميل 

و ان استطعت ان الخص ما شرحته حضرتك 

فالرب شرع موضوع التسري بعد عهد سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام 

بالنسبة لطلب الاخت انستازيا 

فلا مانع لدي ان نعود الى موضوع ملكات اليمين مع شرك مراعاة الوقت و المشاغل 

بكل محبة للجميع


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*



Patriot قال:


> شكرا لك اخي الكريم My rock على تقديرك لمشاغلي و بالفعل فانا مشغول للغاية هذه الايام و يمكنك ان ترى من ملفي ان دخولي الى هذا المنتدى الحبيب يقتصر على دقائق كل عدة ايام
> 
> على العموم ان شاء الله سأكثف دخولي الى المنتدى في الايام القادمة
> 
> ...


 
خذ وقتك يا Patriot
و متى ما فرغت و كان لك شئ جديد لتضيفه و تكمله, سنكون فرحين بتكميل الحوار معك في اي وقت

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Fadie (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما قصة التسري في العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟*

الموضوعات الجديدة مُغلقة حتى الإنتهاء من الإحتفال بالأعياد فى الاقسام الحوارية


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا ليك يا شاليبنجر على التوضيح الجميل ده
وربنا يبارك تعبك خير


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / تشالنجر
+++ كما قال الإخوة الأحباء ، فهذا الموضوع ينقسم لجزئيتين :
((( أولاً )))  شريعة العهد القديم ، التى كانت خطوة فى طريق خطة الله للخلاص ، وليس تمامها ، والتى كانت فيها أشياء مؤجلة إلى حين تمام الفداء ، مثل الدولة الدينية ، ومثل الحروب ( ولكن هدفها لم يكن أبداً نشر الدين أو حمايته ، بل بهدف حماية المجتمع فقط ) ، ومثل السماح بالتعددية الزوجية وبالطلاق ، والتى عنها قال السيد المسيح : [ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ مُوسَى مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِكُمْ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُطَلِّقُوا نِسَاءَكُمْ. وَلَكِنْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ لَمْ يَكُنْ هَكَذَا.  ]مت19 : 8 ، وأيضاً : [ فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِكُمْ كَتَبَ لَكُمْ هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةَ  ] مر10: 5 .
++++ إذن ، فالله ، فى خطته التدريجية ، كان يرتقى بالبشرية ، من خطوة لأخرى ، فى صبر وطول أناته .
++++ والتدرج هو سياسة الله فى كل شيئ فى الحياة ، مثلما الجنين الذى يكبر  ثم يولد  رضيعاً ، فطفلاً ، ثم يظل ينمو حتى يصير إنساناً كاملاً .
++++ ولكن ، نلاحظ أن خطوات النمو -- فى خطة الله للسمو بالبشر -- هى جميعاً فى الإتجاه الإيجابى ، الصاعد لأعلى ، وليست على نظام التناقض ، الذى فيه الردئ يلغى الجيد ، والتعددية فى الزوجات تلغى ما كان من زوجة واحدة سابقاً ، وقتل الآخرين يلغى السلام معهم ، على نظام الخبثاء : " إتمسكن ، لما تتمكن " ، لا بل إنه طريق صاعد دائماً ، يرتقى بالناس دائماً ، حتى يصل إلى الكمال فى المسيح .
((( ثانياً ))) شريعة المسيح ( أو : ناموس المسيح - 1كو 9 : 21  ) ، وهى الكمال ، وهى شريعة المسيحية ، التى نلتزم بها نحن المسيحيون .
++++ ومثلما أنه من الحماقة ، أن يُعيــَّر الرجل الكامل ، بما كان يفعله فى طفولته ، كذلك من الحماقة ، بل ومن التجنى المغرض ، أن تُعيــَّر المسيحية الكاملة ، بما كانت عليه اليهودية الطفولية .


----------



## fakhry2010 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام المسيح لكم اخواتى 
الموضوع جميل والرد جميل ولاكن انا عندما فتحت هذا الموضوع مع شخص مسلم سالنى بعض الاسئله كلها جاويت عليها بقوه ولاكن سؤال واحد فقط هو الى جاوبت عليه ولاكن مش بقوه وهو كلاتى 
حين تقرب من مدينة لكي تحاربها استدعها الى الصلح , (11) فان اجابتك الى الصلح
وفتحت لك فكل الشعب الموجود فيها يكون لك للتسخير ويستعبد لك (12) وان لم
تسالمك بل عملت معك حربا فحاصرها (13) واذا دفعها الرب الهك الى يدك فاضرب 
جميع ذكورها بحد السيف (14) واما النساء والاطفال والبهائم وكل ما في المدينة كل
غنيمتها فتغتنمها لنفسك وتأكل غنيمة اعدائك التي اعطاك الرب الهك (15) )*
*رجاء توضيح وانا واثق فى التوضيح وربنا يبارك حياتكم *


----------



## Hallelujah (9 نوفمبر 2008)

> حين تقرب من مدينة لكي تحاربها استدعها الى الصلح , (11) فان اجابتك الى الصلح
> وفتحت لك فكل الشعب الموجود فيها يكون لك للتسخير ويستعبد لك (12) وان لم
> تسالمك بل عملت معك حربا فحاصرها (13) واذا دفعها الرب الهك الى يدك فاضرب
> جميع ذكورها بحد السيف (14) واما النساء والاطفال والبهائم وكل ما في المدينة كل
> غنيمتها فتغتنمها لنفسك وتأكل غنيمة اعدائك التي اعطاك الرب الهك (15)



اولا يجب ان توضح انه في ذلك الوقت كان الشيطان ذو قوة خارقة و قوية جيدا ليس كما بعد الصلب فهو مربوط و ثاتيره ليس كما كان بالسابق
ثم ان ان العهد القديم هو عهد العقوبات و التشريعات الالهيه لتأديب الانسان ..مثل اب له طفل صغير جدا لا يفهم اللغه بالكلام ..ولكن يعرف بالتأديب ان هذا يغضب والده فلا يفعله .لان عقله لازال صغير لا يعرف مصلحته و لا يعرف ما يضره وما يفيده .دي ملحوظه بسيطه عن العهد القديم 
نأتي هنا لامر الله بالقتل ...الله لا يحب القتل ..ولا يجب الخطيئه اصلا ..ونري ذلك ان الله يقول لشعبه ان سمعتم لي تأكلون خير الارض و ان ابيتم و تمردتم تأخذون بالسيف.
يعني الله يحذر ان عقاب الخطيئه هو موت حتي لشعبه 

قبل الفداء كان يسيطر الشيطان علي العالم ..و هذا يتضح ايام نوح مثلا هو الوحيد الذي كان يعبد الله تقريبا علي الارض كلها 
ايام موسي النبي حينما صعد الي الجبل ..هو الوحيد الذي كان يعبد الله ..وبقيه شعبه يعبدون العجل الذهبي
فكان الشيطان ذو قوه في العهد القديم قبل الصلب

لذلك اي شعب خارج اسرائيل كان يعبد الهه غريبه غير الله ..وكانت من ضمن طرق العباده ممارسه الزنا
ويدخلوا ابنائهم في النار . وكانوا يرفضون اله اسرائيل تماما لانه يمنعهم من الخطيئه فكانوا يحبون الخطيئه عن الله الحقيقي ..وكانوا يقاتلون اتباع الله الحقيقي و يأخذونهم الي عباده الاوثان و طبيعي الي الزنا و الفجور و لسيطره الشيطان كان ذلك سهل فأمر الله بأنه يأخذ اسري و سبايا و بشروط لم تكن موجوده في وقتها ..و ذلك ليتعلم الاسير و العبد معرفه الله الحقيقي ...و معامله الامه و الاسير موجوده في الكتاب القدس ...و هي اعدل بكثير مما كانت عليه المعاملات في ذلك الوقت بين الشعوب الوثنيه 




> حين تقرب من مدينة لكي تحاربها استدعها الى الصلح , (11) فان اجابتك الى الصلح
> وفتحت لك فكل الشعب الموجود فيها يكون لك للتسخير ويستعبد لك (12) وان لم
> تسالمك بل عملت معك حربا فحاصرها (13) واذا دفعها الرب الهك الى يدك فاضرب
> جميع ذكورها بحد السيف (14) واما النساء والاطفال والبهائم وكل ما في المدينة كل
> غنيمتها فتغتنمها لنفسك وتأكل غنيمة اعدائك التي اعطاك الرب الهك (15)



اولا هذه الشروط هي للامم خارج الممالك السبع
لان الممالك السبع كانوا يقتلون جميعا لانهم كانوا اكثر الناس تشيطنا و كرها و عدوانا لشعب اسرائيل
وكانوا يرفضون الاه اسرائيل الذي ينهاهم عن الخطيئة
وهم كانوا يقذمون اطفالهم قربانا للاوثان يحرقوا اطفالهم احياء اضافة للزنا و الشذوذ و الرجس الذي هو من طقوسهم الدينيه

و الشروط ان قبلوا الصلح هي 

1-جحد العبادة الوثنية ومعرفة الله الحى
2- الخضوع لبنى اسرائيل
3- دفع جزية سنوية حتى لا يكون هناك مجال لبناء معابد وثنية 

ان لم يكن ذلك يقتل الذكور و تؤخد البهائم و النساء

على فكرة النساء لم يكونوا للتمتع اطلاقا و البهائم كانت تقدم قرابين للرب

و استحضر لك قصة جميلة هنا

 قصة يشوع فى حربه على عاى ان الله لم يقف بجانبهم بسبب سرقة احد افراد الشعب وهو عخان بن كرمى غنائم اريحا لنفسه فخسروا امام عاى رغم انها مدينة ضعيفة وصغيرة وعندما سال يشوع الرب عرف انها كانت بسبب سرقة غنائم (يشوع 7)

ياريت تكون فهمت و اي استفتار انا جاهز​


----------



## My Rock (9 نوفمبر 2008)

fakhry2010 قال:


> *سلام المسيح لكم اخواتى *
> *الموضوع جميل والرد جميل ولاكن انا عندما فتحت هذا الموضوع مع شخص مسلم سالنى بعض الاسئله كلها جاويت عليها بقوه ولاكن سؤال واحد فقط هو الى جاوبت عليه ولاكن مش بقوه وهو كلاتى *
> *حين تقرب من مدينة لكي تحاربها استدعها الى الصلح , (11) فان اجابتك الى الصلح*
> *وفتحت لك فكل الشعب الموجود فيها يكون لك للتسخير ويستعبد لك (12) وان لم*
> ...


 

الاخ الحبيب

المشكلة في تفكير المسلمين و فهمهم للنص, فهم عندما يقرأون نصاً يقول تغنم بغنائمن المدينة من نساء و اطفال و بهائم فهو يقفز بتفكيره الى الفهم الاسلامي القرأني في مفهوم الغنائم ليفهمه انه معناه التسري او اخذ النساء كجواري

و هذا ليس هو الحال في الكتاب المقدس, فالغنيمة هي اخذ البهائم و الاطفال و النساء و ضمهم الى الى الشعب اليهودي ليكونوا اعضاء مساعدين في المجتمع اليهودي كعمال او مساعدين لهم حقوقهم المضمونة في الكتاب المقدس

فهذا النص لا يخص التسري و لا معاشرة النساء (ملك اليمين) في الحروب لا من قريب و لا من بعيد اطلاقاً فالنص لا يحتوي على اي تشريع لهذه المعاشرة 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## fakhry2010 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا اخونا my rock*


----------



## Hallelujah (9 نوفمبر 2008)

fakhry2010 قال:


> *شكرا اخونا my rock*



:ab7::ab7::ab7:​


----------



## fakhry2010 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

AmnayAmazigh قال:


> :ab7::ab7::ab7:​



:smi411: الف شكر


----------

